# Conduit



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Some fine looking pipework in there!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

What's that yellow rope hanging out of the switchgear with the monitor screen in it? Never saw that before.

Nice conduit racks.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> After seeing Pipe runners threads I thought I would show everyone what some of the members did in our Local. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://ibew76.org/?zone=/unionactiv...b&galleryID=13456&gallery=DIS Wheeler Project


Nice Racking:thumbsup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnR said:


> What's that yellow rope hanging out of the switchgear with the monitor screen in it? Never saw that before.
> 
> Nice conduit racks.


Honestly I have no idea. My guess is some kind of data cable? Not sure. Wasn't on the job.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow. That looks like a real nice layout. Nice execution. Boy, the tinners really had a nice spot for that giant duct RIGHT over the gear.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice work i like it and would enjoy seeing more thanks for the post .:thumbsup:



OOps your hurting my EGO .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks great, nice work.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Beutifal work! were the concentric bends a spec? although they look great they take a lot of time to make.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful Dude!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

The concentric bends were spec from what I was told. I was told they bent all the conduit with a smart bender at the shop. Then hauled them out.


----------

